# Wicked Easy Quilt



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

This is indeed an easy quilt. Just a word of advice though, do use multiples of six fat quarters or make each block totally different 'cuz using just four fabrics meant for some juggling of fabric placement which did reduce the "quick" factor. The quilt pattern and directions are available online at http://www.byannie.com/images/wickedly_easy_quilts_patterns.pdf 

I made the 3 x 4 block version which finished approximately 55" x 70".










Here's a close up of the meadering quilting. Learning how to do this was the reason for making the quilt.


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Very nice, I like the mini red inside border--it really sets things off.

Nice quilting, do you have a long-arm machine or do you use your regular one?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Darling, and you did a really nice job with the meander quilting! Way to go!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

LOVE IT !!! but, I couldnt find this pattern......is it the same one they have up ???


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Thanks. Good way to use up scraps or fat quarters.

The link didn't work, but a copy and paste did.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Very pretty! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for sharing !!!!!!
Very Beautiful !!!!!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

Thank you one and all for your kind words.

Peacebaker - I did the quilting on my regular sewing machine.

Miz Mary - My apologies for not reading that the Wicked Easy pattern has been retired and replaced with another of similar name. The new pattern offered there is an entirely different block. I have the original Wicked Easy pattern saved and could email it if you do want it. PM your email address.

Garnet - I'm new at inserting things like links and pictures into messages here on the forum. While I can do a happy dance I got the pictures to show it's back to square one for links. Thank goodness a copy and paste worked but unfortunately as I told Miz Mary above it's to the wrong quilt. If you'd like the pattern to the one shown, PM your email address so I can send it to you.


----------



## ilovetodig (Apr 15, 2007)

Beautiful quilt!!!!!!!!!!! I love the colors and pattern.


----------



## Vashti (Dec 22, 2006)

This is just gorgeous. Well done! I'm going to PM you for the pattern as well


----------

